# Top 11 degli Under 20



## Roten1896 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco una formazione dei migliori under 20 in circolazione, stilata dal sito *Transfermarkt*. 

------------------------ *Courtois* -------------------------
---------------------(Atletico Madrid)----------------------
------------*K.Papadopoulos* ------ *M.Nastasic*------------
------------(FC Schalke 04) ---(Manchester City)-----------
*P.Jones* -------------------------------------------*D.Alaba*
(Manchester United)--------------------(FC Bayern Munchen)
----------------------- *M.Verratti *-------------------------
------------------------(Paris SG)--------------------------
-------------*Isco*--------------------*Lucas*----------------
-----------(Malaga)----------------(Paris SG)---------------
-------------------------*M.Gotze*--------------------------
-----------------------(BVB Dortmund)----------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------
*-----------E.Lamela*-------------------*Neymar *------------
-----------(AS Roma)------------------(Santos)-------------

Siete d'accordo? Scegliete la vostra top 11


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ehm...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Gennaio 2013)

ho corretto


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Gennaio 2013)

Phil Jones?Ma dai...


----------



## Graxx (15 Gennaio 2013)

under 20??? non saprei...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2013)

De Sciglio al posto di Jones, El Shaarawy al posto di Lamela


----------



## BB7 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Non c'è Elsha e ci sono Lamela e Neymar


----------



## Hammer (15 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Phil Jones?Ma dai...



.


----------



## Bawert (15 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ecco una formazione dei migliori under 20 in circolazione, stilata dal sito *Transfermarkt*.
> 
> ------------------------ *Courtois* -------------------------
> ---------------------(Atletico Madrid)----------------------
> ...



Conoscendo Transfermarkt, sono i giovani con il valore di mercato maggiore e considerano tantissimo le stagioni precendenti, dato che Pato vale(va) 28.500.000 prima di andarsene


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2013)

Si può concordare, anche se al posto di Lamela ci avrei messo Stephan.


----------



## DannySa (15 Gennaio 2013)

Si cade nel ridicolo


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2013)

Di quell'11 comunque io adoro in particolare Courtois, è davvero un grandissimo portiere, con Ter Stegen. E in questa categoria secondo me ci può rientrare anche Perin se fa il salto in una squadra di maggior blasone. 

Poi ho un particolare debole per Verrati, giocatore pazzesco.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Gennaio 2013)

El shaarawy???????? Babba bia


----------



## prebozzio (15 Gennaio 2013)

L'attacco è giusto così, Neymar è considerato una stella del calcio mondiale e Lamela è molto più conosciuto di El Shaarawy in ambito internazionale (quando era ancora al River era seguito dalle grandi squadre europee). Queste classifiche lasciano il tempo che trovano


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> De Sciglio al posto di Jones, El Shaarawy al posto di Lamela



d'accordo con te


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2013)

va beh lamela ci sta poi che ci dovevano stare anche el shaarawy e de sciglio quello è un altro conto..ma forse non li hanno messi perchè sono esplosi tutti e due quest'anno e a livello europeo non sono ancora molto conosciuti sopratutto de sciglio


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Gennaio 2013)

Bah, molto perplesso dall'esclusione di Elsha. Va bene che Lamela era seguito, ma lo scorso anno non fece faville anzi. E quest'anno seppur stia facendo bene, l'italiano sta facendo ancora meglio. Ma si sa, queste sono più formazioni mediatiche che altro.


----------



## vota DC (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sono quasi tutti sui 20, alcuni vicino ai 21...solo un paio sono under 20


----------



## Lore82 (22 Aprile 2013)

manca maher che è fortissimo


----------

